# Where To Get Supplies



## JustinPhilip (Jul 28, 2007)

I am just now getting into shooting film.  I am wanting to develop my own B&W and then just scan them.  I have looked up how it is done and the process doesn't seem to difficult.  I am really looking forward to it.  But there are not any photo places locally that carry the chemicals needed to do this.  Do any of you know any good places online that sells what I would need.  Maybe something like a kit so I can get everything I need.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ann (Jul 28, 2007)

there isn't a kit that will give you everything you need.

if there isn't a photo store locally there are several large stores that sell on line. 

B&H, Freestyle, Calumet, Adorama are several well known stores.

liquid chemicals will be much easier for you than powder ones. B&H don't ship a lot of chemistry so shop around for those that will .

check ilford's website for a pdf file that will give you a list of all the equipment needed (not much) and a how to develop with pictures, which makes life much easier.

have fun. it is easy and great fun.


----------



## michaelk (Jul 30, 2007)

I have the same problem so I order everything from B&H photo in NY. I have never had a problem with them and I have ordered from them for years. If you are on the west coast you might try Freestyle as they are in CA.  I order some liquid items (paper developer, fixer, photo flo) and some powder(film developer) no problems. For film I use Kodak XTOL developer (although many think d-76 is easier), a plain water stop bath, TF4 fixer by Photographers Formulary then wash and photo flo. 
You will also need a development tank and film reels, some vessels to mix chemicals, a good thermometer and some clips to hang your film to dry. I probably missed something but good luck with your venture into film.


----------



## TJersey41 (Aug 24, 2007)

I also order from B&H.  I find that they do ship Ilford Liquid  Multigrade developer and Rapid Fixer.

Tom N


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 28, 2007)

i order all my film supplies from freestyle


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Sep 14, 2007)

jdphotochem RULES!@!!!


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Sep 14, 2007)

Unless you are a beginner, and want to order actual premixed chemicals and whatnot in a kit.


----------

